# Knockout game goes wrong: Black man beaten senseless by white couple



## SFW (Dec 9, 2013)

*VIDEO: Knockout Game Gone Wrong: Black Man Gets A Beating From Woman & Her Boyfriend Inside Mall*


Video: Instant Karma: Dude Tries To Knock Woman Out But Ends Up Getting Rocked By Her And Her Boyfriend In Las Vegas!





VIDEO: Knockout Game Gone Wrong: Man Attacks The Wrong Couple | Conservative Outfitters


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 9, 2013)

needs more kicks in the face.


----------



## 1HungLo (Dec 9, 2013)

Looks like this game is over.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 9, 2013)

OP,

It just had to be WHITE and.....BLACK.

Fuck off.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 9, 2013)

I spent last week in Vegas. Holy shit, has it become a bit third-world. Okay, maybe not that bad, but certainly some of it is like the worst parts of LA. It's not until you get up to Sunrise Manor or the far side of Summerlin that it goes back to normal.

Up in Sunrise Manor they have an elementary that buses the minorities from the central section of Vegas. It's the only place in that area that has graffiti. Hell, they also like to bus the kids from those two good areas down into the shitty area. That's fucked up.

Short version: I'd never move back to Vegas.

On topic: that was a good punt.


----------



## murf23 (Dec 9, 2013)

The fuck who tries to help this punk nigger at the end of the clip nneds a kick to the face also


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 9, 2013)

was there a dude that walked by with a bong in his hand?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 9, 2013)

its not hate
its statistics
reality


----------



## mrsliz1724 (Dec 9, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> Show me one white person who's been accused of this game so far. It's been nothing but niggers doing this shit.  That cunt's lucky he got off that easy, I woulda been curb stomping him if he tried that shit on my girl.  Notice how the only person to even offer him help is white too..  Go figure that out.



Are you really that ignorant and pathetic to use a word like that? Seriously, this isn't the 1920's or some shit. Before you make such sweeping statements that involve something as general as race and use terms that absurdly offensive, how about you actually educate yourself.


----------



## 13bret (Dec 9, 2013)

He would have got killed if he punched my old lady!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 9, 2013)

mrsliz1724 said:


> Are you really that ignorant and pathetic to use a word like that? Seriously, this isn't the 1920's or some shit. Before you make such sweeping statements that involve something as general as race and use terms that absurdly offensive, how about you actually educate yourself.



Education: Blacks and Hispanics comprise 28% of the nation's population, yet account for 65% of all crime. The per capita is even higher for violent crime.


----------



## dogsoldier (Dec 9, 2013)

That jamook getting his ass handed to him by a girl.....BWAAAAAHAAAAHAAAAAHAAAA!

Fuck him and his homeys too!

+1 with 13bert. If that was my wife, I would have stomped his ass into a mud puddle.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 9, 2013)

There needs to be more videos like this out there showing these punks what happens if you hit the wrong person. And this big phuquin hero targeted and failed to knock out a woman, but got knocked the phuq out!

That woman did a better job than the dude!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## murf23 (Dec 9, 2013)

mrsliz1724 said:


> are you really that ignorant and pathetic to use a word like that? Seriously, this isn't the 1920's or some shit. Before you make such sweeping statements that involve something as general as race and use terms that absurdly offensive, how about you actually educate yourself.




nigger nigger nigger nigger nigger nigger nigger nigger  !   Nigger lover  !!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1HungLo (Dec 9, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> You're right, it's 2013 and this kind of shit's going on. So a black person can say nigger but a white person can't? Way to spread equality amongst everyone. Kind of like how there's Black History month, or the television provider Black Entertainment Television. That shits ok but imagine if we tried to make one with white as the first word instead. There would be riots in the streets, and it wouldn't be from white people.
> 
> I'm very well educated and don't need to spend any more time in university, thanks for the concern though.
> 
> ...



Bravo Farva! I couldn't have said that better myself. Sometimes the truth ain't pretty but it's still the truth.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 9, 2013)

mrsliz1724 said:


> Are you really that ignorant and pathetic to use a word like that? Seriously, this isn't the 1920's or some shit. Before you make such sweeping statements that involve something as general as race and use terms that absurdly offensive, how about you actually educate yourself.





Nigger nigger nigger! Nigger nigger nigger! Nigger nigger nigger! Jail time Jail time! 
Nigger nigger nigger! Nigger nigger nigger! Nigger nigger nigger! Jail time Jail time! 
Nigger nigger nigger! Nigger nigger nigger! Nigger nigger nigger! Jail time Jail time! 
Nigger nigger nigger! Nigger nigger nigger! Nigger nigger nigger! Jail time Jail time! 
Nigger nigger nigger! Nigger nigger nigger! Nigger nigger nigger! Jail time Jail time!


----------



## mac10chap (Dec 9, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> You're right, it's 2013 and this kind of shit's going on.  So a black person can say nigger but a white person can't?  Way to spread equality amongst everyone.  Kind of like how there's Black History month, or the television provider Black Entertainment Television.  That shits ok but imagine if we tried to make one with white as the first word instead.  There would be riots in the streets, and it wouldn't be from white people.
> 
> I'm very well educated and don't need to spend any more time in university, thanks for the concern though.
> 
> ...



Reps on Spread....Very well put.


----------



## troubador (Dec 9, 2013)

I wish the camera didn't shake like crazy right when runs up to her. The black guy's running up to the girl, camera shakes, 1/10 second later she's wailing on him.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 9, 2013)

That was an utterly awesome kick to the head.  You could hear the smack.  I'd say it was probably his buddies filming it and they didn't even go help his dumb ass up.  He got off light.  I'd have stomped his head into mush.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 9, 2013)

^^^what he said


----------



## mrsliz1724 (Dec 9, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> You're right, it's 2013 and this kind of shit's going on.  So a black person can say nigger but a white person can't?  Way to spread equality amongst everyone.  Kind of like how there's Black History month, or the television provider Black Entertainment Television.  That shits ok but imagine if we tried to make one with white as the first word instead.  There would be riots in the streets, and it wouldn't be from white people.
> 
> I'm very well educated and don't need to spend any more time in university, thanks for the concern though.
> 
> ...



You are making a rather inaccurate leap into what I believe is right and wrong off a single comment. It isn't right for anyone to use the N-word and that's why I call out people in person, on Facebook, and shit like that for using that word or any other racial slur.

It is completely discriminative to have things like a black student union and be denied to make a white student union (which happened to me and I fought for months). 

I also never said you didn't like black people, my comment specifically targeted your use of the word which would imply either a lack of knowledge or a lack of care, which in this case was the former.


To the comment about crime per capita, please do realize that it has been 20-40 years where major societal and cultural changes have been made towards providing some equality towards minorities and therefore they are still in higher amounts of poverty due to their past and if efforts are made to move past it(which any people refuse/struggle to do) they will always me stuck there.

I very much agree with some of your sentiments but don't think it is possible to justify the use of the n-Word


----------



## DOMS (Dec 9, 2013)

mrsliz1724 said:


> To the comment about crime per capita, please do realize that it has been 20-40 years where major societal and cultural changes have been made towards providing some equality towards minorities and therefore they are still in higher amounts of poverty due to their past and if efforts are made to move past it(which any people refuse/struggle to do) they will always me stuck there.



That doesn't change the fact of it. A black or Hispanic is far more likely to commit a crime, especially a violent crime, than whites. I mean, a fire is very likely to burn you, but I can ignore that because that's just molecules are going to do right? 

Having an excuse doesn't make something right or make it okay to ignore.



mrsliz1724 said:


> I very much agree with some of your sentiments but don't think it is possible to justify the use of the n-Word



Is the word, "cracker," okay to say?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 9, 2013)

the couple should be arrested for assault and a hate crime!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 9, 2013)

lol @ the segway


----------



## futureMrO (Dec 9, 2013)

mrsliz1724 said:


> Are you really that ignorant and pathetic to use a word like that? Seriously, this isn't the 1920's or some shit. Before you make such sweeping statements that involve something as general as race and use terms that absurdly offensive, how about you actually educate yourself.


negged for caring about other people


----------



## HFO3 (Dec 9, 2013)

mrsliz1724 said:


> You are making a rather inaccurate leap into what I believe is right and wrong off a single comment. It isn't right for anyone to use the N-word and that's why I call out people in person, on Facebook, and shit like that  but don't think it is possible to justify the use of the n-Word



I strongly doubt you would say this^^^ if your girlfriend was the one that was attacked.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 9, 2013)

mrsliz1724 said:


> To the comment about crime per capita, please do realize that it has been 20-40 years where major societal and cultural changes have been made towards providing some equality towards minorities and therefore they are still in higher amounts of poverty due to their past and if efforts are made to move past it(which any people refuse/struggle to do) they will always me stuck there.
> 
> I very much agree with some of your sentiments but don't think it is possible to justify the use of the n-Word


negged for thinking that niggers should be equal with humans


----------



## mrsliz1724 (Dec 9, 2013)

DOMS said:


> That doesn't change the fact of it. A black or Hispanic is far more likely to commit a crime, especially a violent crime, than whites. I mean, a fire is very likely to burn you, but I can ignore that because that's just molecules are going to do right?
> 
> Having an excuse doesn't make something right or make it okay to ignore.
> 
> ...



Never said it makes it okay. Just there is reasoning for the statistics. People with ADHD are 600% more likely to commit a traffic violation but I would say they still deserve the ticket because it should be same for everyone. Is there reason for the act? To an extent yes. Is it okay? No.

And the word cracker or whiteboy is not okay. Got an administrator kicked out of a job. He was in the multicultural development department and is outwardly racist towards whites. Now he is gone.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 9, 2013)

mrsliz1724 said:


> Never said it makes it okay. Just there is reasoning for the statistics. People with ADHD are 600% more likely to commit a traffic violation but I would say they still deserve the ticket because it should be same for everyone. Is there reason for the act? To an extent yes. Is it okay? No.



so you are saying that niggers are cognitively impaired...well I guess we are in agreement then


----------



## mrsliz1724 (Dec 9, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> I strongly doubt you would say this^^^ if your girlfriend was the one that was attacked.



I come from a city with a 78% poverty rate. I am the minority. Been jumped my fair share of times, held up by knife/gun point 5 times in my life. Doesn't change the fact that there is reasoning for everyone's actions whether it is good or bad and this does not justify just supplies insight


----------



## Arnold (Dec 9, 2013)

If I were the boyfriend I think I may have beat him to death.


----------



## HFO3 (Dec 9, 2013)

mrsliz1724 said:


> I come from a city with a 78% poverty rate. I am the minority. Been jumped my fair share of times, held up by knife/gun point 5 times in my life. Doesn't change the fact that there is reasoning for everyone's actions whether it is good or bad and this does not justify just supplies insight



I suggest you move, do you understand that reasoning.


----------



## mrsliz1724 (Dec 9, 2013)

Prince said:


> If I were the boyfriend I think I may have beat him to death.



Lol don't get me wrong man, no one disrespects women in front of me, especially my lady. He'd get fucking rocked.


----------



## mrsliz1724 (Dec 9, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> I suggest you move, do you understand that reasoning.



Lol nope, moved back to help the city.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 9, 2013)

mrsliz1724 said:


> Lol nope, moved back to help the city.



well aren't you just a fucking martyr


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 9, 2013)

knockout game, more like coward punk bitch pussy life. I mean you must be a super awesome  person to enjoy being a coward


----------



## mrsliz1724 (Dec 9, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> knockout game, more like coward punk bitch pussy life. I mean you must be a super awesome  person to enjoy being a coward



Yeah seeing those videos make me so angry at how fucking stupid can be. Props to the older woman who defended herself against 2 individuals and that couple.


----------



## mrsliz1724 (Dec 9, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> well aren't you just a fucking martyr



What is with this mentality? Judging me because I'm passionate about something and want to help youth in the city I grew up because I understand their issues? Yeah it must be so much more respected to just walk away from the issue


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 9, 2013)

mrsliz1724 said:


> What is with this mentality? Judging me because I'm passionate about something and want to help youth in the city I grew up because I understand their issues? Yeah it must be so much more respected to just walk away from the issue



you must think you're the first of your kind... do you have any idea how many billions of dollars have been spent to elevate niggers to the level of human? it's not that no one wants to help them, it's that they _can't be helped_


----------



## mrsliz1724 (Dec 9, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> you must think you're the first of your kind... do you have any idea how many billions of dollars have been spent to elevate niggers to the level of human? it's not that no one wants to help them, it's that they _can't be helped_



The troll is strong


----------



## HFO3 (Dec 9, 2013)

mrsliz1724 said:


> Lol nope, moved back to help the city.



How do you help the city?


----------



## mrsliz1724 (Dec 9, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> How do you help the city?



Teacher, run the gym after school so students can actually use it, strength and conditon coach for athletic programs and community outreach programs.

Students teachers have basically castes off students as useless and taking extra time to reah these kids you find out they are homeless, parents are drug addicts, they are abused, etc and I do my best to be there as an adult figure to provide support, motivation and more. One of the kids has left his gang, asked to me moved into additional reading specialist classes and has told me he wants to be an engineer... Dno just some excerpts about the kids I work directly with


----------



## Kirk B (Dec 9, 2013)

alot of this is happing around where i live and it is truly just ashame no parents , wrong crowd , ignorance, all of the above  it's  just disgusting !!!


----------



## Swiper (Dec 9, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> the couple should be arrested for assault and a hate crime!



it wouldn't surprise me if that actually happened.


----------



## mrsliz1724 (Dec 9, 2013)

Kirk B said:


> alot of this is happing around where i live and it is truly just ashame no parents , wrong crowd , ignorance, all of the above  it's  just disgusting !!!



Seriously man, these kids dont have a chance sometimes


----------



## DOMS (Dec 9, 2013)

mrsliz1724 said:


> Never said it makes it okay. Just there is reasoning for the statistics. People with ADHD are 600% more likely to commit a traffic violation but I would say they still deserve the ticket because it should be same for everyone. Is there reason for the act? To an extent yes. Is it okay? No.



You just said that people with ADHD are 600% more likely to commit a traffic violation. What OfficerFarva wrote was, "Show me one white person who's been accused of this game so far." He's basing that the statistic I wrote (and probably other factors, including common sense). So it's okay for you to make factual, negative statements, but it's not okay for him? 

Your ADHD example is either a red herring or hypocritical. You state that they should get the same ticket that a non-ADHD person should get, but try to excuse minorities for their over per-capita crime.

Also, care to back up your 600% statement? I ask because I searched for it and couldn't find any corroborating facts for that figure.



mrsliz1724 said:


> And the word cracker or whiteboy is not okay. Got an administrator kicked out of a job. He was in the multicultural development department and is outwardly racist towards whites. Now he is gone.



So we should all be thought-policed because you don't like certain _words_?


----------



## troubador (Dec 9, 2013)

DOMS said:


> So we should all be thought-policed because you don't like certain _words_?



Hey, mrsliz1724 has been here for a few days. She's here to be offended god damn it! Don't let her down, she needs something to bitch about.


----------



## HFO3 (Dec 9, 2013)

mrsliz1724 said:


> Teacher, run the gym after school so students can actually use it, strength and conditon coach for athletic programs and community outreach programs.
> *
> Students teachers have basically castes off students as useless and taking extra time to reah these kids you find out they are homeless, parents are drug addicts, they are abused, etc and I do my best to be there as an adult figure to provide support, motivation and more. One of the kids has left his gang, asked to me moved into additional reading specialist classes and has told me he wants to be an engineer... Dno just some excerpts about the kids I work directly with*


*

lol, I don't understand any of that nonsense, do you use drugs?
*


----------



## mrsliz1724 (Dec 9, 2013)

DOMS said:


> You just said that people with ADHD are 600% more likely to commit a traffic violation. What OfficerFarva wrote was, "Show me one white person who's been accused of this game so far." He's basing that the statistic I wrote (and probably other factors, including common sense). So it's okay for you to make factual, negative statements, but it's not okay for him?
> 
> Your ADHD example is either a red herring or hypocritical. You state that they should get the same ticket that a non-ADHD person should get, but try to excuse minorities for their over per-capita crime.
> 
> ...



The fact that people of minority have been shown to play this "game" is factual and okay to say.

I never said to excuse minorities for crimes I just said their is reasoning that should be understood. Just like the ADHD example.

That number is from a published article, I can see if I can find it but it's been a while.

It is a matter if I don't like  the word it is an racial slur that is not necessary to use.


----------



## mrsliz1724 (Dec 9, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> *
> 
> lol, I don't understand any of that nonsense, do you use drugs?
> *



Don't understand what you don't understand and what drugs would have to do woth issue.


And lol it is Mr Sliz... Happens all the time and yes I been here a few days but I'm all over other forums


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 9, 2013)

mrsliz1724 said:


> The fact that people of minority have been shown to play this "game" is factual and okay to say.
> 
> I never said to excuse minorities for crimes I just said their is reasoning that should be understood. Just like the ADHD example.
> 
> ...



what is this "reasoning" that should be understood


----------



## Intense (Dec 9, 2013)

Miron the scooterer, notasinglefukwasgiven


----------



## murf23 (Dec 9, 2013)

mrsliz1724 said:


> Seriously man, these kids dont have a chance sometimes



Negged ...Fuck them fuck you and fuck the fact that these poor kids dont even have a chance > They have more handed to them then anybody . You and white people like you disgust me . YOU ARE THE PROBLEM . NOT THE LIL NIGGERS

You literally make me fuckin ill


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 9, 2013)

i was brought up much harder than most people

a few different choices and i would have been dead or in prison by now

but i looked around and saw all the shit that people do to themselves...and i figured that i would do things a little different...i had too much pride to wallow in shit... stealing, doing drugs, or drinking myself to death

i just wanted to be someone i could look in the mirror and not hate


but thats the difference...between a man and animals that do things like this

they are probably proud of themselves...they think its cool to sell drugs and keep popping out welfare babies, ripping the world off

shit its in damn near every "hardcore rap" song


----------



## Animal187 (Dec 9, 2013)

I love seeing stories like this!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 9, 2013)

murf23 said:


> Negged ...Fuck them fuck you and fuck the fact that these poor kids dont even have a chance > They have more handed to them then anybody . You and white people like you disgust me . YOU ARE THE PROBLEM . NOT THE LIL NIGGERSYou literally make me fuckin ill


exactly, let the niggers perish beneath the crushing force of natural selection


----------



## SFW (Dec 9, 2013)

Big Smoothy said:


> OP,
> 
> It just had to be WHITE and.....BLACK.
> 
> Fuck off.



Sorry for not being PC enough for you.   

I'll ask Curt to edit the post in an MSNBC-like fashion....

"Misunderstood african americans counter attacked by creepy crackers."

Better?


----------



## Jamzy (Dec 10, 2013)

DOMS said:


> I spent last week in Vegas. Holy shit, has it become a bit third-world. Okay, maybe not that bad, but certainly some of it is like the worst parts of LA. It's not until you get up to Sunrise Manor or the far side of Summerlin that it goes back to normal.
> 
> Up in Sunrise Manor they have an elementary that buses the minorities from the central section of Vegas. It's the only place in that area that has graffiti. Hell, they also like to bus the kids from those two good areas down into the shitty area. That's fucked up.
> 
> ...



Its rough down on Fremont Street too.  I was just there and witnessed a gang stabbing.  I seen the same gang come through Fremont and they almost jumped on me for no reason.  Kids pulled up when they realized I was a 300 lb BB. Thieving little punks. Ruining that city.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 10, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> exactly, let the niggers perish beneath the crushing force of natural selection



Wrong. Natural selection as now chosen the poor, the uneducated, and people of low intelligence. For now at least.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2013)

mrsliz1724 said:


> The fact that people of minority have been shown to play this "game" is factual and okay to say.
> 
> I never said to excuse minorities for crimes I just said their is reasoning that should be understood. Just like the ADHD example.
> 
> That number is from a published article, I can see if I can find it but it's been a while.



I can't help but notice that you chose to address the point that gave OfficerFarva grief for the same thing that you did.

You say that you don't excuse minorities, rather that you "understood" them. Apparently, you "understood" them enough to brush off the sheer amount of crime they commit. But hey, I can understand too. I can understand that people use slaves because they're cheap, can be disposed of when they become a problem, were the social norm, and helped one or two industries.



mrsliz1724 said:


> It is a matter if I don't like  the word it is an racial slur that is not necessary to use.



Is "jerk" okay to say? How about "asshole"? "Motherfucker"?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2013)

KelJu said:


> Wrong. Natural selection as now chosen the poor, the uneducated, and people of low intelligence. For now at least.



Actually, that would be the unnatural selection of First Worlders. We enable their shit. We make it possible for them leech off of our success. If we simply rounded them up, put them back where they came from, and let them purely govern themselves, they would devolve into a free-for-all killing spree. That would be natural selection.


----------



## ezjax (Dec 10, 2013)

My sister is a pre k teacher in east New York Brooklyn..  3 yr old kids walking to the store and buying candy by themselves and walking across the street to the park.  It's really sad..  All young parents with no hope of leaving the neighborhood..


even if they are very special and talented avoiding all of the distractions of their life makes it unrealistic for them to get out..

I worry every day that she will catch a stray bullet for trying to help these kids that have no hope.  She gives them the love and affection they don't get at home. 

I wish she would just move to a school in bayside..  

Doesnt change the the facts that becaus of the poverty in the neighborhood it's dangerous..


I understand systemic oppression..  Jews were the first niggers of the world and look at us now..  Hated but we have communities..  There are no jew crime stats really..  I mean what does it take? 50yrs?  100yrs?  What gives people in poverty stricken ghettos the will or the desire to change? When will it happen?  Even the Latinos have "made it" and they only been in this country 80yrs or so


----------



## KelJu (Dec 10, 2013)

Fuck mrsliz1724, and her bloody vag. Words are awesome. All words are awesome! Tell me not to use a word, and I will use it more. "Nigger" gets stronger and funnier with every complaint by white night liberal cry babies. 

Nigger! Nigger! Nigger!


----------



## Silverbackstud (Dec 10, 2013)

Prince, question for you I'm trying to get a hold of you to order I keep getting emails but don't know how to respond and order can you help me


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 10, 2013)

ezjax said:


> My sister is a pre k teacher in east New York Brooklyn..  3 yr old kids walking to the store and buying candy by themselves and walking across the street to the park.  It's really sad..  All young parents with no hope of leaving the neighborhood..
> 
> 
> even if they are very special and talented avoiding all of the distractions of their life makes it unrealistic for them to get out..
> ...



there's a county in Kentucky..i believe it's supposed to be the poorest in the country, but it has a very low crime rate because it's like 93% white.. niggers are just plain violent, through and through. it's because of their brain structure. it makes them overly aggressive and virtually incapable of higher thought. things will never change for them, I don't know how close of attention you've been paying...but things are actually getting worse.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 10, 2013)

they spread like a virus from area to area.. senselessly murdering people and destroying everything they touch, all while demanding more help and government benefits. They are the scourge of humanity.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> they spread like a virus from area to area.. senselessly murdering people and destroying everything they touch, all while demanding more help and government benefits. They are the scourge of humanity.



This really describes it. I saw this happen when I lived in Utah.



DOMS said:


> I'll start with my own personal experience.
> 
> I spent 6 months in Salt Lake City (SLC) back in 1993.  Back then, there  were almost no Mexican there.   Gun crime was almost nonexistent.  They  had just appointed their first drug task force (a small group of  police).  There was also very little graffiti, and even then, most of it  was "Skateboarding is not a crime" type stuff.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrsliz1724 (Dec 10, 2013)

DOMS said:


> I can't help but notice that you chose to address the point that gave OfficerFarva grief for the same thing that you did.
> 
> You say that you don't excuse minorities, rather that you "understood" them. Apparently, you "understood" them enough to brush off the sheer amount of crime they commit. But hey, I can understand too. I can understand that people use slaves because they're cheap, can be disposed of when they become a problem, were the social norm, and helped one or two industries.
> 
> ...



Sorry about that my quote was supposed to say "it isn't a matter of if I like it or not...."

I'm not by any means brushing off the crime that is committed. I am simply saying their is reason why someone commits a crime, why certain people act in certain ways in a relationship, why people act certain ways in social situations, and so on And so forth. That does not make it okay, I am simply saying, there is a reason or series of events that led to it. 

The only thing I have really disagreed with in this thread is the use of the N-Word(aside from the obvious racist comments and what not).


And ez I feel you man....


----------



## HFO3 (Dec 10, 2013)

mrsliz1724 said:


> The fact that people of minority have been shown to play this "game" is factual and okay to say.
> 
> I never said to excuse minorities for crimes I just said their is reasoning that should be understood. Just like the ADHD example.
> 
> ...




It's not a game...  monopoly is a game, scrabble is game, hide N go seek is a game! 

You're seriously a dumbass Mf'er who deserves to have his ass beat down by some *NIGGERS*, then let's hear you say it is a "game", what a moron.


----------



## perarded123 (Dec 10, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> there's a county in Kentucky..i believe it's supposed to be the poorest in the country, but it has a very low crime rate because it's like 93% white.. niggers are just plain violent, through and through. it's because of their brain structure. it makes them overly aggressive and virtually incapable of higher thought. things will never change for them, I don't know how close of attention you've been paying...but things are actually getting worse.


there is some fact to this, in general darker skin colored people have a higher concentration of dopamine to serotonin which results in less empathy along more reward seeking, but if you talk to transfer students from nigeria, they will tell you they are nothing like african americans...


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 10, 2013)

perarded123 said:


> there is some fact to this, in general darker skin colored people have a higher concentration of dopamine to serotonin which results in less empathy along more reward seeking, but if you talk to transfer students from nigeria, they will tell you they are nothing like african americans...



well yeah, Africans from Africa are just niggers without the entitlement complex


----------



## mrsliz1724 (Dec 10, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> It's not a game...  monopoly is a game, scrabble is game, hide N go seek is a game!
> 
> You're seriously a dumbass Mf'er who deserves to have his ass beat down by some *NIGGERS*, then let's hear you say it is a "game", what a moron.



At what point did you see me in my own words refer to it as a game. The title of thread is about knockout which is referred to as a game and therefore the quotations were utilized to depict that. Of course though, I am the dumbass though lol...


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 10, 2013)

DOMS said:


> This really describes it. I saw this happen when I lived in Utah.



yep...and they all vote democrat


----------



## mrsliz1724 (Dec 10, 2013)

DOMS said:


> This really describes it. I saw this happen when I lived in Utah.



Doms the post of yours that you quote is actually great. Not only are you utilizing facts but your personal story is intertwined with it as well. 

I don't disagree with you. That is pretty much what is happening. I do think we need stricter immigration laws. Deporting people should be an easier task. We shouldn't be educating illegals in most circumstances (if someone is born here from an illegal parent that child should be able to stay and become legal). It weighs down on out society, economy and more. Being an illegal allows you too not pay taxes and also, feel able to do illegal shit in a country you don't belong to because we will just deport you and then they can just come back...

It is a major issue that needs a massive over haul


----------



## bdad (Dec 10, 2013)

^^^^ Is your name mr sliz, or mrs liz?


----------



## mrsliz1724 (Dec 10, 2013)

bdad said:


> ^^^^ Is your name mr sliz, or mrs liz?



Mr Sliz. Lol it happens more often than id like haha


----------



## HFO3 (Dec 10, 2013)

mrsliz1724 said:


> , *I am the dumbass* ...



I agree.


----------



## bdad (Dec 10, 2013)

mrsliz1724 said:


> Mr Sliz. Lol it happens more often than id like haha



From your bleeding heart I would have thought you to be a women.


----------



## mrsliz1724 (Dec 10, 2013)

bdad said:


> From your bleeding heart I would have thought you to be a women.



Yeah I could see how you would think it's feminine to be genuinely selfless and actually give a fuck about humanity and it's progression. (Not saying I'm gunna be the one to do that, I'm no Nelson Mandela or anything but the more people who aspire to be even a small percentage of the man he was the better this place would be)


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 10, 2013)

mrsliz1724 said:


> Yeah I could see how you would think it's feminine to be genuinely selfless and actually give a fuck about humanity and it's progression.



you really just..don't get it.. do you?


----------



## bdad (Dec 10, 2013)

Nelson Mandela, and black empowerment both are a  joke.  Africa is the richest continent in the world (arguably) with oil, minerals etc.  Yet its inhabitants are starving, to stupid to feed themselves.  Can this some how  be blamed on the white devil?  What is your race, that would probably explain a lot of your views?  Thanks


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 10, 2013)

bdad said:


> Nelson Mandela, and black empowerment both are a  joke.  Africa is the richest continent in the world (arguably) with oil, minerals etc.  Yet its inhabitants are starving, to stupid to feed themselves.  Can this some how  be blamed on the white devil?  What is your race, that would probably explain a lot of your views?  Thanks



he's obviously a white bleeding heart liberal


----------



## mrsliz1724 (Dec 10, 2013)

bdad said:


> Nelson Mandela, and black empowerment both are a  joke.  Africa is the richest continent in the world (arguably) with oil, minerals etc.  Yet its inhabitants are starving, to stupid to feed themselves.  Can this some how  be blamed on the white devil?  What is your race, that would probably explain a lot of your views?  Thanks



Lol your legitimately and idiot and clearly lack any knowledge of the development of Africa into the state it is now.

I'm white. Mix of Italian and Irish...


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 10, 2013)

mrsliz1724 said:


> Lol your legitimately and idiot and clearly lack any knowledge of the development of Africa into the state it is now.
> 
> I'm white. Mix of self-loathing and nigger-lover...



fixed


----------



## bdad (Dec 10, 2013)

mrsliz1724 said:


> Lol your legitimately and idiot and clearly lack any knowledge of the development of Africa into the state it is now.
> 
> I'm white. Mix of Italian and Irish...



I work with two people from South Africa that were business owners so I've probably have more insight into this matter than you. I'm sure you read some non bias bullshit so clearly your the expert. You say your a teacher????? From the grammar in  your responces I would say you represent the current state of the public school system to a T. LOL


----------



## mrsliz1724 (Dec 10, 2013)

bdad said:


> I work with two people from South Africa that were business owners so I've probably have more insight into this matter than you. I'm sure you read some non bias bullshit so clearly your the expert. You say your a teacher????? From the grammar in  your responces I would say you represent the current state of the public school system to a T. LOL



Lol yes I am typing on my phone and am not writing an essay or anything like that so please chill the fuck out.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2013)

bdad said:


> Nelson Mandela, and black empowerment both are a  joke.  Africa is the richest continent in the world (arguably) with oil, minerals etc.  Yet its inhabitants are starving, to stupid to feed themselves.  Can this some how  be blamed on the white devil?  What is your race, that would probably explain a lot of your views?  Thanks



Mandela was a terrorist in the truest sense of the word. I'm glad he's dead.

Also, Africa is only any good when it's ruled by the Europeans or their decedents.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 11, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Mandela was a terrorist in the truest sense of the word. I'm glad he's dead.
> 
> Also, Africa is only any good when it's ruled by the Europeans or their decedents.



Terrorist/Guerrilla/Minutemen same under most conditions....   Given he did his time and came out a total diplomat I give him kudos for not twisting into a troll and coming out even more angry and creating more violence...


----------



## mrsliz1724 (Dec 11, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Mandela was a terrorist in the truest sense of the word. I'm glad he's dead.
> 
> Also, Africa is only any good when it's ruled by the Europeans or their decedents.



America was created through extermination of natives and then terrorists fighting against the British... You have to do what you have to in order to make changes


----------



## DOMS (Dec 11, 2013)

maniclion said:


> Terrorist/Guerrilla/Minutemen same under most conditions....   Given he did his time and came out a total diplomat I give him kudos for not twisting into a troll and coming out even more angry and creating more violence...



Bull. 

Guerrillas attack a larger fighting force using surprise attacks and then fleeing before a counter-attack can be launched. Terrorists kill civilians in the hope that those civilians in the hope that those civilians will convince their fighting force to withdrawal. Mandela, and his ANC, constantly targeted innocent civilians, including children.

Mandela was a terrorist. I'm glad he's worm food.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 11, 2013)

mrsliz1724 said:


> America was created through extermination of natives and then terrorists fighting against the British... You have to do what you have to in order to make changes



I must have missed the part when we sanctified General Custer.

There are crap-ton of illegals Mexicans here, who are destroying every bit of first-world in the USA that they touch. It is okay to kill them?


----------



## mrsliz1724 (Dec 11, 2013)

The determination of innocence is extremely biased. Many people refer to American soldiers who die in Afghanistan in a way that makes it seem like they are innocent which I'm sure the British felt as well.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2013)

DOMS said:


> I must have missed the part when we sanctified General Custer.
> 
> There are crap-ton of illegals Mexicans here, who are destroying every bit of first-world in the USA that they touch. It is okay to kill them?



is this a freudian slip?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 11, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> is this a freudian slip?



Grammatical slip. A Freudian slip on this matter would includes words like "shoot", "nuke", and "Mexicans."


----------



## DOMS (Dec 11, 2013)

mrsliz1724 said:


> The determination of innocence is extremely biased. Many people refer to American soldiers who die in Afghanistan in a way that makes it seem like they are innocent which I'm sure the British felt as well.



Bull-fucking-shit. Manela's organization routinely killed children. They also had torture camps, as in _plural_. "Determination," my ass.


----------



## NoviceAAS (Dec 11, 2013)

I wish each and every person that walked passed that fucker kicked his fucking head !  It pisses me off that people broke it up and protected the scumbag


----------



## maniclion (Apr 5, 2014)

If this ever happens to me or anyone in the vicinity, I'm gonna run a few Perfect Weapon flashes on his nose in ground and pound fashion and then make sure I remember to pop straight up and look for the group of friends with the cellphone aimed at us and play my own version of Knockout on their gullivers, shit they wanna see some ultra-violence just step into my shadow for a brief eternity...  I don't care what color the skin nor what age this is just plain evil and I can turn into a one man justice league if I see something like this shit go down...  I'm fucking the most chill person, but shit like that flips a circuit breaker in my head and its on.  Maybe too many vigilante movies watched with my father as a kid but fuck it thats who I am.


----------

